# Citadel RDA Builds



## Juan_G (10/7/19)

I couldn't find another thread on this, admins please move if it's in the wrong place.

Was hoping you guys can help me with the "perfect"" build for the Citadel. What size coils do you use? Aliens? FC? I am currently not winning with it flavor wise, with or without the ultem insert the flavor is muted. 

I currently have a 3mm Alien in it and have tried it on my Pulse BF and Furyan. I don't own regulated mods so maybe the mechs is too much for it? Any help would be appreciated, thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (10/7/19)

3.5mm dual fused ni80 clapton 5/6 wrap (2x26*36).
Build position must be quite low- so pretty much reverse the ideal Hadaly build, which is 3.5mm and high set so that you can barely see the bottom of the coil through the airflow slots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (10/7/19)

Yip drop the coil as low to the deck as you can go. You won’t get it low enough with a coiling rod all the way through. Use you finger and press it down further. 

A 3mm Alien 28ga*3/36ga has worked for me so far. A Tricore FC 28ga*3/34ga or even a Coilology Framed Staple coil works well but the above Alien has been the best so for. 

There is no need for the Ultem Reducer as it makes no difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (11/7/19)

I still have to try mine without the reducer


----------



## Adephi (11/7/19)

Mine is spending some quality time at customs.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir (11/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Yip drop the coil as low to the deck as you can go. You won’t get it low enough with a coiling rod all the way through. Use you finger and press it down further.
> 
> A 3mm Alien 28ga*3/36ga has worked for me so far. A Tricore FC 28ga*3/34ga or even a Coilology Framed Staple coil works well but the above Alien has been the best so for.
> 
> There is no need for the Ultem Reducer as it makes no difference.



Reducer makes a difference with the 3.5 mm coil. With the 3mms it didn't when I tried it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

